# Scotch Eggs



## jon foster (Jan 11, 2010)

This probably isn't the right place to post this but I'm not sure where else to put it.

Scotch eggs are usually nothing more than a peeled hard boiled egg wrapped in a layer of sausage, then rolled in bread crumbs and deep fried. But I would image you could cook them on a grill or in a smoker as well.

Scotch eggs are awesome too!

Jon.


----------



## mtrhdltd (Jan 11, 2010)

You got me wondering now. If you decide to try it let us know how it comes out.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 11, 2010)

oh yeah they work great on smoker or put them in a fatty or wrap bacon round them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 so on so on


----------



## fire it up (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty sure someone on here did a fattie but put the hard boiled eggs inside of it.
Absolutely no reason you couldn't put them in the smoker, though I would try without the breadcrumbs first.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeanie did some with some homemade sausage a while back.  I can't find the thread but it's on her blog
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...otch-eggs.html


----------



## mmmsmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

IMHO it is better to soft boil the eggs then pack with your force meat and bread/fry.

this way the yolk is still palatable.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2010)

FRIED That website is two pages down on the left. Here we smoke tham and they are awesome and good too.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 11, 2010)

Hat tip to 'The Dude Abides' for the link.


----------



## mmmsmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright, alright... point heard.

How, though, could you beat that fried crunch on the outer later of the egg?

I've used quail eggs for these before and they are a real crowd-pleaser.

In order to stay true-to-form here you would have to take care of par-cooking the egg in the smoker, then packing your force meat around it and what would you use to give it that fry-like crunch?

These little guys are near and dear to me so I think I'll give it a go .. solely in the smoker... but how to replicate the crunch??


----------



## smokeguy (Jan 11, 2010)

Corn flakes maybe like with fried ice cream?  
Roll on a layer of something at the end and finish on the grill?


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 11, 2010)

I just read a dozen or so of her recipes and am feeling inspired. Wifey is gonna be pissed.


----------



## bassman (Jan 11, 2010)

Jon, you'll have to start hanging out at the daughter's where the smoker is!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sounds good fried, too.


----------



## texas-zilla (Jan 11, 2010)

We won an open event with them once. Hard boiled egg wrapped in Jimmy Dean sausage then rolled in Texas BBQ Rub and smoked hot and fast and then we drizzled maple syrup over them. It was an early turn in so I guess they wanted breakfast.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think there would be any replies to this thread let alone two pages of replies!

I guess I'll have to try a few Scotch Eggs in the smoker when I try a Fatty!

Jon.


----------

